# Which Sounds Better?



## Kabigon (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry for cluttering this thread with another post you probabaly won't care about but I just want to ask, which name sounds better?  My friend is going to try to start a Wi-Fi battle site that hosts major Pokemon Community Tournaments but he can't think of a name.

The two choices are

pokemonstadium.net

pokedome.net

He wants one that sounds good and also sounds like a site where you go to find some great tournaments.  So which do you think sounds better.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't like either one. Generally, if it has "Pokémon" in it, I don't like it. Coupling that with "dome" and "stadium" isn't very original, either. But then again, I guess it could suit a site of that nature. What do I know?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree about the Poke/Pokemon thing. Dragonflycave is a cool website name, and it doesn't have Poke.Pokemon in it.

I think something with Arena in it would be cool.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I agree about the Poke/Pokemon thing. Dragonflycave is a cool website name, and it doesn't have Poke.Pokemon in it.


Yes. Pity there's no site called "Dragonflycave".


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 4, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Yes. Pity there's no site called "Dragonflycave".


www.dragonflycave.com
...if we're talking about URL. I give you that the site's actual name is "The Cave of Dragonflies".


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 4, 2008)

Really... -_-


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not the name of the site. It's the URL, but it's not the name of the site. It's as simple as that. It's not the name of the site.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmmm... they sounds like those "Poke(mon)*something*" names that you should avoid, but if it's between those, I'll go for Pokedome. It's the least of two evils.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> It's not the name of the site. It's the URL, but it's not the name of the site. It's as simple as that. It's not the name of the site.


You do realise that you just told us that it's just the URL and not the name of the site we're talking about three times in that post? We may be on a Pokémon forum, but we don't need things simplified that much.

Anyways pokedome.net sounds much cooler but both titles are bit irritating and I feel as if I've heard them before, you know?

My advice is to broaden your horizons.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> You do realise that you just told us that it's just the URL and not the name of the site we're talking about three times in that post? We may be on a Pokémon forum, but we don't need things simplified that much.


You do realize that I did realize that, don't you? You're acting as though I were _stupid_, and I find that incredibly insulting! I mean, don't you think I'm aware of what I'm saying? I'm always aware of what I'm saying.

I mean, gee, do you think I'm an idiot or something? Like, do you think I'm the kind of person who needs to hear something repeated three times before it sinks into his head? No, I'm not. I'm not an idiot. I'm not an idiot. I'm not an idiot.


----------

